# Stahls’ Releases 2015 Catalog



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The recently released Stahls’ 2015 product catalog offers 75 pages of products, equipment, and services for decorating apparel using the latest technology and reflecting the industry’s hottest trends. 

In the products category, there is a wide range of options for precut or CAD-CUT® lettering, graphics for apparel, and signage such as stickers and window decals. There also are complete supplies for making digital transfers including inkjet and laser papers and supplies. 

Stahls’ added 78 new number styles to its offerings. Fifty-four of those styles are offered as precut numbers and 24 are offered as prespaced numbers.

The equipment section includes heat presses and accessories, vinyl cutters, print/cut systems, and digital direct-to-garment printers. There’s also artwork creation and software and Stahls’ TV educational opportunities are included. 

You can download a pdf of the catalog at Request a Catalog | Stahls' ID.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

